# Masakage Koishi AS by Kato san



## mpukas (Mar 10, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about these knives, Masakage Koishi AS by Kato san 240mm Gyuto? AS steel clad w/ SS. Looks to my untrained eye to be a different sort of grind than Moritaka, etc. and I think this could be a good knife. 

Kaseryu posted a link to a usuba he bought from knifewear.com in Alberta in his thread. I didn't know about the store, and while looking through the site this maker's line caught my eye.


----------



## Hattorichop (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought my dad one for Christmas and I liked it so much I bought myself one.
One of my favorite gyuto's!


----------



## Flee (Mar 11, 2012)

They look very similar to he kochi knives that Japanese knife imports carry

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/kochi-240mm-kurouchi-wa-gyuto.html#


----------



## Ontravelling (Mar 11, 2012)

:scratchhead: I'd have to disagree with that one. I own a Kochi from JKI and the kurouchi looks totally different than the Masakage pictured from the link here.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 11, 2012)

Ontravelling said:


> :scratchhead: I'd have to disagree with that one. I own a Kochi from JKI and the kurouchi looks totally different than the Masakage pictured from the link here.



my Kochi has a quite different profile, as well.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 11, 2012)

Hattorichop said:


> I bought my dad one for Christmas and I liked it so much I bought myself one.
> One of my favorite gyuto's!



can you give us more details on it? it's a good looking knife.


----------



## Hattorichop (Mar 11, 2012)

Here is a photo of the one I got my father.
It was from the first batch which came with a kasumi finish instead of the kurouchi finsh.
It also has a lighter colour handle then the cherry wood which comes on the new batch.
I will post a photo of mine soon.

The knife is not a laser but it is not hefty either.
It is a stiff blade and has relatively no flex.
It is very similar to the Murry Carter I just got from mhenry
Both have convex grinds on both sides of the knife but the Masakage is ground a little thinner than the Carter giving it a slight edge in performance over the Carter.
I really like this knife! I think most people would also.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 11, 2012)

it sounds pretty darn good!


----------



## panda (Oct 28, 2013)

anyone else care to chime in on these knives (profile, grind, feel on stones)? their 270 looks to be a good candidate for workhorse gyuto.


----------



## XooMG (Oct 28, 2013)

The pics online are a little funky...it almost looks like the kuro-ichi is painted on or done in sharpie. Still, I was curious about them when I was nakiri shopping but couldn't find much so I'd love to hear more about them.


----------



## whesssp7497 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have been looking into masakages a lot recently. I would also be interested in anybodys feedback or reviews on their knives. From everything I've read so far I know that they have been getting a lot of great reviews from what I've found. So many people have been saying that they think they'll be going up in price or become a more prominent recommendation. You could always try a pass around. Dunno if that was any help but I'm definitely in the same boat on masakage's.


----------



## ImpossibleGermany (Oct 29, 2014)

I realize this reply is a little old (hey, what's a year) but I've grown fond of my two Masakagi Koishis (one gyuto, one petty). My experience is limited (others knives are Globals and a Shun) - but I like the balance of the gyuto more than the Global (which I also like) and much more than the Shun (which I do not). I find them easy to sharpen, and the handles are firm and stable, and when kept sharp they cut like a breeze. I did manage to chip the tip of the gyuto somehow - but managed to buff it out with a long workout on a stone.


----------



## MrOli (Oct 29, 2014)

I only have the Honesuki in the Koishi range and can attest that the Kuro Uchi finish is beautiful with the lightly hammered finish. Build and fit are extremely good with highly polished spine and choil.

I am not going to compare the cutting ability to a Gyuto as it would be absurb but the solid feel is great.


----------

